# Rockwell 315 Circular Saw



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

For you older guys, I was cleaning my shop and found my old Rockwell 315 from 1970. I spent my whole paycheck (about $120) buying this saw and my boss put me in with the layout guy because he figured if I would spend that much on a saw, I was serious about being a carpenter. All aluminum with the table that drops straight down, splayed washer to hold the blade. I remember this saw as cutting straight if you knew how to use it. Which I didn't at the time. Just thought I'd share that, I think I will clean it up and try it out again.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

My Rockwell 9" miter saw ('77? '78?) 
still goes to work on a regular basis!
Wish I knew where to get new blades 
for it. Bought 5 or 6 tables for it,
2 belts... still purrs along!


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

wow those tools are older than me


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

john5mt said:


> wow those tools are older than me


Gee, thanks for the reminder.:laughing:


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

My brother-in-law borrowed my 9'' rockwell many years ago and I keep reminding him I want it back. I'm not really sure way cause it was wore out than and an antique now , but maybe cause it was my first MITRE saw and my dad bought it for me ,or maybe cause the sob never returns **** or thats not F--- up .


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

*I let a friend borrow my **Rockwell 315 Circular Saw back in the 70's & he dropped it off a roof & bent the foot. What that sucker would fetch off of Ebay right now!
Steve
*


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

stp57 said:


> *I let a friend borrow my **Rockwell 315 Circular Saw back in the 70's & he dropped it off a roof & bent the foot. What that sucker would fetch off of Ebay right now!
> Steve
> *



I live by a saying...you can have my woman before I'll lend you my tools. 
(In other words...don't even ask! lol)


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/vie...pg,000_5722r.jpg,000_5721r.jpg,000_5720r.jpg#


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

The cord placement is real smart. I don't know of any other saw that had a height adjustment like Rockwell's either?
Steve


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

My saw need the screw peg for the brushes, a cleanup and its good to go.
I thought I paid $120 for it, I saw on another website that a guy claims he paid $300 for it in 1970? Great saw----------


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

stp57 said:


> The cord placement is real smart. I don't know of any other saw that had a height adjustment like Rockwell's either?
> Steve


My 807(?) Skil commercial duty is almost
identical, excepting the motor housing
and handle are plastic.
They are really awkward and uncomfortable,
"anti-ergonomic":laughing:
I've been trying to kill that bastard for 
25 years now, and it just won't die.
I save her for "special occasions"...
concrete, roofing, bluestone, granite,
cbu,.....


----------

